# Washer Machine drip Pan



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok Guys help me out here, Does the Washer Machine drip Pan have to be Plumed into a sink drain?? can it be installed into a floor drain?

The Plumber on my project says code Requires it to drain into the top of sink ( So you know when the washer failed -I think it will look like crap) 

Next option is to install it above the P trap under the sink. ( I know it is done this way to keep out sewer gasses)

The washer will be on the 1st fl ( full basement access) What do you guys typically do?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone..............


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Snobond

I'm just being honest here but I have experienced jobs with failure on washing machines and the drip pans don't do much. I know that's not what you want to here but I'm only being honest. Most failures with washing machines are because of the supply hoses being old and dry rotted. Often times a HO will do something like move the machine for some reason and a hose bursts...may times within 6" of the actual supply in the wall. As you can see a drip pan isn't going to help.

With that said your state code dictates the discharge requirements. In Wisconsin you don't need to connect it to a sink. 

From experience I can tell you the best options are to have a floor drain first and foremost. The problem with most floor drains in washing rooms is the floor isn't pitched so water pools and eventually does drain but destroys the trim and drywall around the circumference of the room as the water tends to "wick" up the wall.

If this is the case I would simply put the pan under the washer and somehow discharge it in a direction that points it to the floor drain so #1 it forces it to flow in a direction, and #2 it becomes obvious to the HO that a leak has happened.

This method also solves the issue with a slow leak, but again, keep in mind that the most destructive leak is an old hose.

I'm sure you know this but always tell the HO to replace the hoses every couple years...although HO's don't actually remember.:laughing:

Hope this is what you were looking for.

Mike


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Mike....New room, new Washer and dryer and hoses.

We have some new codes in Connecticut and wanted some feedback and some options for my customers.

I just hate to think of a new Sink and cabinet in the basement with a pipe coming out of the ceiling and into the sink.


I may just have him pipe it out the back of the house next to the air conditioner, since it is just for discharge.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The hoses are definitely the culprit. A levered shut off relieves the pressure but no one ever uses them. 

I have just recently seen new hoses in JLC or Remodeling mag that claim to be lifetime. Look into them


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, one option is to take a line off a stack and have a trap up high...then dump the discharge in the trap. Keep in mind if it never gets used the rap will dry up but at least that keeps everything up high.

Mike


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look at this set up to go along with the drip pan.
My neighbor was asking about them.
Never used or seen them but may be worth a shot.

Mike, you know anything about 'em?

http://www.amazon.com/Floodstop-Washing-Machine-Valve-Shutoff/dp/B000GF5DR4


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

griz said:


> Look at this set up to go along with the drip pan.
> My neighbor was asking about them.
> Never used or seen them but may be worth a shot.
> 
> ...


 
That would solve a lot of problems..... Thanks Griz :thumbup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

griz said:


> Look at this set up to go along with the drip pan.
> My neighbor was asking about them.
> Never used or seen them but may be worth a shot.
> 
> ...


I know a little bit.

What I mean by that is I know people who have installed them but never had a leak yet to really test it. I like the theory.

At the wholesale house they sell a whole house system. It's basically the same thing but goes on the water main as it enters the house. I have NOT put one in yet but I did research and study it. Seems like a decent system.

Mike


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

On high rises we always piped the wash machine in copper to minimize the possibility of a leak. I'm sure the guy that had to service the machine 5 years later hated us, even though we valved it and installed unions.


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> On high rises we always piped the wash machine in copper to minimize the possibility of a leak. I'm sure the guy that had to service the machine 5 years later hated us, even though we valved it and installed unions.


I have never thought about doing that for a washer. But that really makes sense in some applications. I will have to offer that in the future.


----------



## Smatt (Feb 22, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I know a little bit.
> 
> What I mean by that is I know people who have installed them but never had a leak yet to really test it. I like the theory.
> 
> ...


Was the unit called a water Cop? I think you get sensors for the washer box ice maker box water heater and when it sexes water it shuts the main off to the house. I have installed the ones that go into the water heater pan. The one the builder likes to use senses water in the pan and shuts the water 
Off and it will only work once.they should use the one that is resettable. They cost$100.00 plus not including installation. Sometimes the sensors are so sensitive they can not make contact with the pan.


----------

